# Fehler bei leerem TextEdit



## homerdj (30. Jul 2014)

Wenn ich ein Textedit erstelle kommt imer ein Fehler bzw. die app stürzt ab.

Kann man das umgehen, das dies nicht passiert?


----------



## Dagobert (30. Jul 2014)

Was sagt die LogCat?

lg.


----------



## homerdj (30. Jul 2014)

passiert mir wenn ich das tut nachgeschrieben habe

Android Programmierung - BMI App - Harald Melcher - Hochschule Esslingen - YouTube


----------



## Joose (30. Jul 2014)

Wenn du uns noch Code zeigst und auch den Fehler inkl StackTrace hinschreibst dann könnten wir dir vielleicht helfen! 

Dagobert hat auch schon danach gefragt, und du antwortest mit dem Link zum Tutorial.
Im Tutorial steht der Fehler aber nicht drinnen, daher hilft uns dieser Link nur bedingt weiter


----------



## homerdj (5. Aug 2014)

hab es hinbekommen.




```
if (editErg.getText().toString().length() == 0) {
            return;

        }
```


----------

